#ubuntu-translators 2011-02-14
<gtriderxc> dpm: wasn't too late? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA
 * happyaron too late..
<dpm> gtriderxc, no worries, we've got a second deadline this week
<dpm> happyaron, same here :)
<gtriderxc> :)
<happyaron> dpm: wow
<gtriderxc> "second deadline";) sounds funny:)
<gtriderxc> but it's good that some lines ain't dead after first attempt
#ubuntu-translators 2011-02-15
<dpm> good morning all
<andrejz> morning
<dpm> hey andrejz :)
<andrejz> hey dpm. i talked to some compiz developers. They might move their translations infrastructure to launchpad in the coming days
<andrejz> i will keep you posted on new developments
<dpm> andrejz, that'd be really cool. Actually, they approached me a while ago, I answered them and I never got a reply back.
<dpm> so if you talk to them again, tell them they can contact me if they need any help
<andrejz> according to them they never got a reply from you ;). Maybe it's some sort of miscommunication. I am just glad if it will be done because the current structure is terrebily outdated
<andrejz> sure i will let them now
<andrejz> know
<dpm> andrejz, weird I replied to them twice, one on their first e-mail and once more last week to ping them because I hadn't got an answer
<dpm> andrejz, can you give me the e-mail addresses of the people you talked to on a PM and I'll try again?
<andrejz> i just know what one of the people there told me. i guess it was a simple misunderstanding
<andrejz> i don't know mails. i chatted on IRC
<dpm> andrejz, do you remember with whom did you talk to? I guess I can just go to #compiz
<andrejz> go to #compiz-dev
<dpm> ok, in there. Who should I ping?
<andrejz> there was smspillaz, ixce, coz and some others. i guess it's best to just write it inside and wait for someone to answer
<dpm> andrejz, ok, will do that then, thanks!
<andrejz> always glad to help :)
<dpm> :)
<andrejz> dpm: it's great that you went on #compiz-dev as i cannot offer much technical assistance due to lack of deep knowledge of launchpad
<dpm> andrejz, no worries, thank you for the heads up!
<andrejz> no problem. I am glad to help, especially since it will make my life much easier as well
<dpm> yeah :)
<andrejz> dpm: we are planning to do some sort of translation marathon for global jam. Are you aware of any promtion materials we could use to promote the event
<andrejz> ?
<dpm> andrejz, you should add your event to the loco directory and promote it in the planet for sure. As per merchandising and so, we tend to send it only for install parties or for special loco requests. You could try asking around on the loco-contacts list. In any case, the approved locos who requested it should have recently got a table cloth and a banner
<andrejz> the problem is that we are not approved loco, because there is currently not much activity besides translations as many members are unmotivated /don0't have the time
<andrejz> but it will surely be a thing to put more effort in the future
<dpm> andrejz, sounds good. Even if you are only active in translations, that's quite something already. If you organize regular events such as your translations beers, or install parties, it might be worth applying to become approved. Even if you are not accepted this time, I'm sure you'll learn from it and will get tips from people on how to grow the loco
<dpm> I need to step back for a bit, bbl
<happyaron> dpm: hi
<happyaron> dpm: I've read your email about simple-scan's translation, it's not a bug.
<dpm> hey happyaron, ah good - I was just forwarding it in case it was, as I cannot read Chinese :)
<happyaron> dpm: "易" is like "easy", "扫描" is "scan", and "扫描易" means you can scan your things easily
<dpm> ah, right
<dpm> so where do you think the reporter's confusion came from?
<happyaron> dpm: but "易"'s pronunciation is very similar to "仪", so it could be misunderstood to be a mistranslation of "扫描仪", which means "scanner"
<dpm> happyaron, ah, I see. Thanks a lot for following up
<happyaron> :)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-02-16
<dpm> morning all
<gtriderxc> every month the list of people in this room gets longer. good sign:)
<dpm> :)
<dpm> brb, rebooting
<nobuto> dpm: Did you remember Bug #573502? It's a quite aged bug.
<nobuto> To fix it (actually workaround it), next step is to gether affected languages in Ubuntu Translators mailing list or somewhere. Could you write the mail for it? If you are busy, I will try that.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 573502 in language-pack-zh-hans-base (Ubuntu) (and 4 other projects) "unreadable characters in recovery mode (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 28)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573502
<dpm> nobuto, if you could write the starting e-mail that'd be great, as you are most familiar with it. I can help with a follow-up e-mail
<nobuto> dpm: OK. I will try that tomorrow.
<dpm> nobuto, awesome, thanks!
#ubuntu-translators 2011-02-17
<cjohnston> Greetings.. We are getting ready to push a new update to the LoCo Team Directory. It would be much apprecieated if the translators could help us with completing the translations prior to our next release. Thanks! https://translations.launchpad.net/loco-directory
<dpm> good morning all
<dpm> hi translators, the new translations videocast will start in ~40 min, feel free to join!
<dpm> http://is.gd/MgV88B
<gtriderxc> can't write a word on a chat
#ubuntu-translators 2011-02-19
<trijntje> xmint
#ubuntu-translators 2012-02-13
<TLE> dpm: hey, sorry for not answering you on friday, I was teaching all afternoon
<TLE> and goodmorning
<TLE> I just made the change to put the key in a seperate file and made the directory structure change that I wanted, I'll write you an email on both
<TLE> pretty cool btw to update the docs source over the weekend and notice that a few new screenshots showed up in the webpage for serbian :)
<dpm> TLE, cool
<TLE> dpm: sent
<TLE> dpm: wierd, do you remember that I complained about the wikipages not breaking lines when inderting IRC? Now it seems to do it
<TLE> I wonder if someone has been changing settings for the wiki
<dpm> TLE, yeah, I remember that. I think it probably has to do with the theme. Prehaps there has been a recent wiki theme update that fixes that
<TLE> yeah maybe, anyway it's good that it works now, the IRC transcripts were next to useless before
<TLE> dpm: hey
<TLE> ahh ups, have to go now, will ping you tomorrow
#ubuntu-translators 2012-02-15
<TLE> dpm: goodmorning
<dpm> morning TLE
<TLE> I guess we have a meeting this afternoon (I rememberede today), did you have some notes from last meeting?
<dpm> TLE, yes, I do, sorry about not having posted them, will do later on today
<TLE> dpm: ok, if these meetings ends uptaking to much of your time with administration, maybe we figure out some way to take turns on writing the summaries or something
<dpm> TLE, yeah, that's a good idea
<TLE> dpm: hey, do you have a minute?
<dpm> TLE, I'm in the middle of something right now, so I might not be too responsive, but feel free to ask and I'll reply as soon as I cna
<dpm> *can
<TLE> dpm: I'm looking at the posibility of getting my hands dirty with some LP development at some in the future. Ultimately I'd like to look at the po-export feature, which I was told could now be reimplemented as a direct download feature. But I was thinking before that maybe to look at some of the missing stuff in the reporting API.
<TLE> https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/Specs/ReportingAPI so my question is, are the things here not marked as done still up for graps?
<TLE> is the spec still active and, who should I contact about working on this (Kyle?) and so on
<TLE> err: that maybe I would start with looking at some of the missing...
<dpm> TLE, that'd be awesome! I registered the spec and Adi Roiban was working on the implementation. At some point he didn't have the time to work on this anymore, so the blueprint was never completed. There are definitely things up for grabs there. If you want, we can have a quick chat after the translations call, wher I can give you some more context
<TLE> dpm: that'd be great, if you also have time for a short intro to the structure that's be really great. I must admit that the size of LP is a little imtimidating.
<dpm> TLE, sure. I can give you some overview, but it will be limited, as I was not working in the implementation as in coding. Perhaps that can serve as a starter and then I can get you in touch with some Launchpad developers
<TLE> dpm: sounds great
<dpm> cool, let's do that, then
<dpm> TLE, kelemengabor, I'm going to be a few minutes late
<TLE> we'll just wait then I guess, my coffee is not ready yet either :)
<dpm> ok, cool, thanks :)
<dpm> TLE, kelemengabor, ok, hangout started
<TLE> greeeat
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Meetings/Next
#ubuntu-translators 2012-02-16
<dpm> good morning all
<happyaron> morning!
<dpm> morning happyaron :)
<dpm> well, good afternoon to you :)
<happyaron> dpm: thanks :)
<kelemengabor> Gwaihir: ping. could you submit a merge proposal for bug #923345 too? I think it would put it up onto the radar of developers.
<dpm> bug 923345
<dpm> oh, bugbot not running?
<kelemengabor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/923345
<Gwaihir> kelemengabor, will look into it tonight :)
<kelemengabor> thanks!
<kelemengabor> dpm: could you help me a little with bzr branch management?
<kelemengabor> for bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/923762
<dpm> kelemengabor, I can try :) What's the question?
<kelemengabor> so, the devs asked me to update the proposed branch
<kelemengabor> because upstream changed
<kelemengabor> so, I did bzr uncommit, bzr pull, bzr commit the new changes
<kelemengabor> and bzr push to the same branch fails
<kelemengabor> bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged.
<kelemengabor> I don't want to merge it into the previous, but overwrite it with the new
<kelemengabor> how do I do that?
<dpm> let me read the bug first
<kelemengabor> nevermind, --overwrite is the solution :)
 * kelemengabor is a potato :(
<dpm> s/potato/awesome :)
<dpm> kelemengabor, I think the only issue here was the 'bzr uncommit' part. Generally, you'd simply do a 'bzr pull' to pull the latest upstream changes
<dpm> then manually fix any conflicts if there are any
<dpm> then commit
<dpm> and then resubmit the merge proposal
<kelemengabor> okay, resubmit is done, let's hope they will be quicker to review it this time :)
<dpm> cool
#ubuntu-translators 2012-02-17
<dpm> good morning all
<sagaci> gday
<TLE> dpm: hey, I saw you got it up and running, good job
<dpm> hey TLE, good morning :) Well, you did 99% of the work
<dpm> I hadn't thought setting up a django server would be that hard, the problem is that documentation is all over the place
<dpm> (although the django docs themselves are excellent)
<dpm> I've just been writing a settings.py file that checks the django version and can be used for both 1.1.1 and 1.3.1
<TLE> dpm: Ahh great, I was thinking that I would do the same thing if when you sent me the working settings.py
<dpm> yeah, I'm just finishting it off now, I'll send a merge proposal in a bit
<TLE> ok, there is one odd thing though, if you look at this page: http://ec2-46-137-43-169.eu-west-1.compute.amazonaws.com/ubuntudocs-devel/de/
<TLE> does the second localized screenshot there actually look localized
<TLE> in german, it should say something with Alle Seiten as the first radiobutton options
<dpm> TLE, it doesn't look localized to me, but I thought it was because you had just copied some original images for testing
<TLE> nope
<dpm> bummer, I wonder why that is
<TLE> they should be, that I don't really understand, the path looks right and everything
<TLE> the reason I was asking is that I though maybe it was a caching issue or something
<dpm> I don't know, first thing I'll check at the files from the branch itself, see if they are indeed localized
<TLE> dpm: they should be, I'm looking at the localized version when the webpage is running on my own machine, maybe that also has something to do with the apache file serving settings
<TLE> something with identically named files (but with different path) maybe
<dpm> yeah, it's most probably that, let me try something quick...
<dpm> http://ec2-46-137-43-169.eu-west-1.compute.amazonaws.com/ubuntudocs-devel/es/
<dpm> it was that
<dpm> not that I know how to sort it yet :)
<TLE> *G* seems odd
<TLE> well, I've got to do some packing, will check in later
<dpm> TLE, the second AliasMatch in the apache conf is the one that's probably wrong http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/845481/
<dpm> but I'm not an apache expert, I'll have to investigate some more
<dpm> TLE, have fun! :)
<TLE> dpm: ahh yeah, I should think that the second one should have the same path as the first one, or possibly even a directory level lower
<TLE> all the image files are named with paths starting with the static folder e.g. /static/source/ubuntu-docs/ubuntu-help/de/figures/nautilus-icons.png
<dpm> Hm, "AliasMatch /([^/]*\.png) /home/ubuntu/ul10ndocs/image_projects/static/$1" did not seem to work, though
<dpm> http://ec2-46-137-43-169.eu-west-1.compute.amazonaws.com/ubuntudocs-devel/es/
<TLE> what about without the static dir at the end?
<dpm> http://ec2-46-137-43-169.eu-west-1.compute.amazonaws.com/ubuntudocs-devel/de/
<dpm> hm, it didn't seem to make a difference
<TLE> crap, I was thinking that maybe if it could not find the exact path, the it just looks for similarly named files
<dpm> I'll have to read on AliasMatch a bit, perhaps the regexp needs some tweaking
<dpm> or specifying the <Directory> entries
<TLE> ahhhh yeah, you are only matching the filename in the regexp I think
<dpm> oh, so for every png file it finds it will serve it from the C/figures dir...
<TLE> I think if you just do ^(.*\.png) or something, it'll match the entire path (didn't have time to check) and then make the second path as I wrote before
<dpm> AliasMatch ([^/]*\.png) /home/ubuntu/ul10ndocs/image_projects/static/$1 - no luck yet
<dpm> I'll definitely need to read up on aliasmatch and how the regexps work there
<TLE> yeah, well I meant without the stacti in the end, but as I said I didn't have time to check regexp
<dpm> yeah, I tried both, with and without static (sorry, I should have been clearer)
<TLE> oh well, I think the solution should be to make sure to match the entire path with the reg exp, and then make the second one /home/ubuntu/ul10ndocs/image_projects/$1 so now it is just about finding the right/correct regexp
<TLE> dpm: gotta go now, I'll see if I get internet at the destination
<dpm> TLE, ok, cool, have a nice trip!
<TLE> thanks
<TLE> dpm: hey
<dpm> hey TLE, in Sweden already?
<dpm> hi kelemengabor, do you know of any project that has translations in .ini files? I'm not sure if intltool supports them...
<kelemengabor> dpm: .ini file == .desktop file
<dpm> oh, really?
<kelemengabor> might need a [type: gettext/ini[ in POTFILES.in if the extension is different
<kelemengabor>  /ini] ofc :\
<dpm> awesome, so I guess they just need to be marked with _
<kelemengabor> sure
<kelemengabor> DESCRIPTION
<kelemengabor>        intltool-extract   extracts  strings  in  the  specified  XML/INI  type
<kelemengabor>        SOURCE_FILE and writes them into a C header file.
<dpm> excellent, thanks kelemengabor
<dpm> kelemengabor, also, I read the update of the checkbox translations bugs, but I didn't look at it in detail. Do you know if the descriptions bug has been properly fixed and if we can start translating checkbox normally?
<kelemengabor> dpm: I don't know
<kelemengabor> by using only one big string as a description, it should work fine
<kelemengabor> but if we want to split the strings into smaller pieces, well, anything can happen
<kelemengabor> but my hunch says that it is more probable that it was not fixed, we are just lucky that they choose a layout that does not exposes it
<kelemengabor> dpm: FYI, I just approved some valid-looking templates from the queue
<dpm> kelemengabor, ah, cool, thanks. Btw, I wanted to mention it on the list the other day, but got sidetracked:
<dpm> we got the first package from universe imported as a test
<dpm> it's arkose
<dpm> and it should now be translatable in Launchpad
<dpm> we'll now have to see if the translations are exported correctly in language packs
<dpm> but I think we'll need to wait for a full language pack export
<kelemengabor> cool
<kelemengabor> hm, the langpacks are dated 0209, is the generation stopped again?
<kelemengabor> there was an alpha this week, right? is it restarted yet? :)
<dpm> probably not, let me check
<dpm> the builds seem to be active, perhaps pitti just enabled them. Let me have a look at the actual days the builds are supposed to happen...
<dpm> btw, we can check in real time if they are updated here: http://macquarie.canonical.com/~langpack/crontab
<dpm> there is a link to it in https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule
<dpm> (i.e. no need to remember that url :)
<kelemengabor> oh, good to know :)
<dpm> so there should be a build today, I'm double-checking with pitti. If it doesn't happen, I'll ping him again
<kelemengabor> okay, I just asked because of the bad track record in the past :)
<dpm> yeah, I know, I have to set up that reminder e-mail
<dpm> ok, calling it a day. I'll see if the langpack appears and if not I'll ask pitti on Monday
#ubuntu-translators 2012-02-18
<artnay> kelemengabor: ping, remember bug 934428?
<artnay> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/934428
<kelemengabor> artnay: looking
<artnay> if I recall correctly, it was something about compiling something (yelp?) with some old version
<artnay> in Debian
<artnay> kelemengabor: as you have an account to Gnome bugzilla, you can probably find the bug there
<artnay> you've commented it
<kelemengabor> oh yes, I saw this earlier
<artnay> this is a new report as the old one was closed for some reason
<artnay> the bug is still present in precise
<kelemengabor> not still - again. :)
<artnay> ah, ok. I never saw it fixed
<kelemengabor> In Oneiric, it was fixed by a newer upload of ubuntu docs, which contained updated translations
<kelemengabor> Precise, looks like has some older translations in the documentation
<kelemengabor> but I think this is normal at this point of the cycle
<kelemengabor> the good news is that there is nothing wrong with the toolchain, only the data files are somewhat obsolete
<artnay> kelemengabor: let's wait and see if the situation changes, thanks for looking.
#ubuntu-translators 2013-02-12
<andrejz> hello all
<andrejz> I've been looking at the dates for ubuntu global jam and it's going to be between march 1st-3rd
<andrejz> however looking at the release schedule of 13.04 it seems string freeze will be march 21st, 3 weeks after UGJ
#ubuntu-translators 2013-02-13
<dpm> good morning all
#ubuntu-translators 2013-02-14
<dpm> good morning all
#ubuntu-translators 2013-02-17
<OSIEL> The day 2nd of March, my team Ubuntu Cuba Team want help to translation of the applications on Ubuntu Global Jam event. We need a tutor for the event that accept/review translations, these tutor required a experience with Launchpad Translations, none of the members the Ubuntu Cuba Team have experience. I need help to find a tutor. Greetings
#ubuntu-translators 2014-02-14
<trijntje> Hi all, I just noticed that the package for indicator-network does not show up with the other indicator-* templates on launchpad.
<trijntje> I guess this is because it's priority is not set high enough, who has the ability to change the priority of templates in launchpad?
<trijntje> see https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+lang/nl?batch=178
<dpm> trijntje, it's because it's not yet been promoted to main
<dpm> it should happen at some point, but it's not there yet (only packages from main are shown in LP)
<trijntje> dpm: ok, I'll keep an eye out to see if it shows up, thanks!
<dpm> np :)
<sasa84> dpm, is there any list of more important translation packages for ubuntu 14.04 or should we just follow https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty?
<dpm> sasa84, the translations should be ordered by priority there already, but we've also got http://91.189.93.79:8081/stats/trusty which might be less overwhelming
<sasa84> well, it says we are 100% :)
<sasa84> tnx dpm for your answer
<dpm> awesome :)
